# Pregnancy Test ICD-9



## SUEV (Mar 19, 2013)

If a patient has a pregnancy test, should we always code the outcome (pos. vs neg.)?  We have requested our clinical staff report the outcome of the test so that it can be reported but they do not want to and are questioning why we need to know.   Do we need to report the V72.41 or V72.42 if we have a reason for the test (626.0 for example) or are we asking for too much?  Thanks for any opinions!

Sue


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 19, 2013)

The problem is 99% or the time the 626.0 dx code is the incorrect code.  If the reason for the visit is because the patient has missed anywhere from 1 to 6 periods and is thinking she might be pregnant then it is not the 626.0 code.  626 is a category for disorders of menstruation and other abnormal bleeding from female genital tract.  The category does not fit your patient therefore the code with in the catergory is incorect.  The only code applicable to this scenario is a code from the V72.4 sub category for examination or test for pregnancy.
also the definition of 626.0 for absences of mensturation is it must be either primary or secondary
primary means a complete absence prior to age 15 and secondary means an absence of 6 months or greater.
we need to discontinue using incorrect codes that are being submitted for payment purposes.


----------

